# Rattlesnakes and Vaccination GA



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

I am from Montana where obviously snakes disappear during the fall/winter/spring months. We now live in GA and am curious if anyone from the area knows if it gets cold enough for them to hibernate? We are in a very grassy/wooded area in middle GA (perry/Warner robins area) so they are fairly prevalent. 

Also has anyone on here used the rattlesnake vaccination? Or know anything about it? I am very careful and attentive to Wick and where we go/walk/let him sniff but we are a hiking/fishing/camping family and so I was just curious about it. 

Thanks for any information!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am in upstate SC and we have timber rattlers - don't really worry too much about the copperheads. Ours do hibernate. I don't know anybody that does the vaccination though I forgot to ask about it....... I do carry dexamethasone and injectable benedryl.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

We see Rattlesnakes and see a few bites each year in Maryland. Mainly in the mountains. We vaccinate if asked. The vaccine just lessens the response. Veterinary care is still needed. 

Rattlesnake aversion training is a good idea for any dog that is going to be in areas with venomous snakes.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

jocoyn said:


> I am in upstate SC and we have timber rattlers - don't really worry too much about the copperheads. Ours do hibernate. I don't know anybody that does the vaccination though I forgot to ask about it....... I do carry dexamethasone and injectable benedryl.


Thanks for your reply, is the injectable benedryl more effective than the pill type (I am assuming so since it would go strait into the blood??). What is dexamethasone? Were you able to get these from your vet?


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

gsdsar said:


> We see Rattlesnakes and see a few bites each year in Maryland. Mainly in the mountains. We vaccinate if asked. The vaccine just lessens the response. Veterinary care is still needed.
> 
> Rattlesnake aversion training is a good idea for any dog that is going to be in areas with venomous snakes.


Do you know if it works to lessen the response to all rattlesnakes or just particular types? Has anyone you given it to had a bad reaction to the vaccination? 

I definitely want to do rattlesnake aversion training with him, I have read a little about it and it sounds like I would need to find a very reputable source for this.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I know it works on Eastern Diamondbacks. But not sure about others. 

In the dogs we vaccinated, none had a reaction to the vaccine.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I have my SAR dog vaccinated. The vaccine for him causes a quarter sized swelling several days later that eventually dissipates. Doesn't seem to cause him any trouble. I chose to do this vaccine as gsdsar said, to buy him more time if he were to get bit. I know that he still needs to get to the vet fast. 

Rattlesnake aversion is supposed to be okay. One thing, my friend's GSP did aversion training and was then bit but not because he was messing with the snake, he was just running through the field during a hunting training. He must have surprised the snake.

Best.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I live in Central TX and do both the vaccine and aversion training with my dogs. I had a dog get bit by a rattlesnake years ago hiking and that was not a pleasant experience. She survived but was very sick and had a long road to recovery - this is not something I ever want to go through again. 

Unfortunately you can take all the precautions but you never know what might wander into your yard. Earlier this summer while playing with the dogs I almost stepped on a rattlesnake crossing through the yard. Fortunately none of the 6 dogs there, including 2 small dogs, saw the snake were recalled without issue, but it could have been bad.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

In Georgia, don't forget about water moccasins (which aren't always in water--they like to sun themselves on decks on porches sometimes). They are aggressive and just plain nasty. A friend's large GSD died when one bit him in the face -- in her backyard in the city. There's no vaccine, and those stinkers are pretty common.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

There are 6 venomous snakes that are common where we live and often seen around our home (haven't seen any yet myself TG). I watch every step we take and check the dog run before letting Wick off leash but it still scary. I cant seem to find any snake avoidance classes. Also I hear that you should wait till the dog is a year or older before doing it, does anyone have experience in regards to that? If you have done the training what age was your dog ? Wick is 8 months atm and incredibly curious still, he definitely chases everything that moves.


----------



## racer (Nov 5, 2010)

the training class I put my dogs thru they recommend the dog be at least 6 months old the vaccine won't work on mojave green rattlesnakes 
the class I've used uses the sight sound and smell of the rattlesnake and used the different rattlesnakes that are in my area to do the training


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I just don't think the classes are all that common in the SE. I know here we have copperhead, diamondback, timber, pygmy, coral snake, and water moccasin. The timber rattler is the most dangerous of them all. The coral snake has a very venomous bite but not a lot of penetrating ability with its teeth.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I live in an area where there are absolutely no poisonous snakes. I read somewhere that it's due to a lack of selenium in the soil. One less thing to worry about.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> I live in an area where there are absolutely no poisonous snakes. I read somewhere that it's due to a lack of selenium in the soil. One less thing to worry about.


You are so lucky! Its hard to focus on training when I am also trying to check that every stick isn't a snake


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

The more I read about venomous snakes and spiders all over the world, the more okay I get with Vancouver's ridiculous real estate prices.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

You might check with a hunting club that uses dogs to see about aversion training. Just a thought.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

jocoyn said:


> I just don't think the classes are all that common in the SE. I know here we have copperhead, diamondback, timber, pygmy, coral snake, and water moccasin. The timber rattler is the most dangerous of them all. The coral snake has a very venomous bite but not a lot of penetrating ability with its teeth.



yep those are the ones we have too, we live two hours south of atlanta.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

DutchKarin said:


> You might check with a hunting club that uses dogs to see about aversion training. Just a thought.


Thanks, that's a really good idea, it sounds like they use it the most from what ive read.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

yuriy said:


> The more I read about venomous snakes and spiders all over the world, the more okay I get with Vancouver's ridiculous real estate prices.


Haha you get all the positives and none of the negatives! it really can ruin a good time, for example we went on this vacation to go flyfishing but we were both so scared of snakes the whole time that we only went one day, and spent the rest of the five days at the cabin


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

wick said:


> Haha you get all the positives and none of the negatives! it really can ruin a good time, for example we went on this vacation to go flyfishing but we were both so scared of snakes the whole time that we only went one day, and spent the rest of the five days at the cabin


Well, the negative is that in many places of the US $300k can net you a nice house on several acres of land, but here that'll land you a shoebox-sized bachelor condo :smirk:. Still, I'm glad we don't have those poisonous buggers.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I agree with asking hunting people about aversion classes. We did ours with gun dog trainers. 



yuriy said:


> Well, the negative is that in many places of the US $300k can net you a nice house on several acres of land, but here that'll land you a shoebox-sized bachelor condo :smirk:. Still, I'm glad we don't have those poisonous buggers.


Ha...not in Austin :crazy:


----------



## srfwheat (Apr 12, 2013)

My son lost one of his dogs last year from a snakebite. It was determined that it was a copperhead that bit her. We took her to the vet, but she didn't make it. We waited too long to take her. There was only one puncture wound on her leg so we didn't think it was a snake. The next day we found the copperhead in the area she had been in and killed it. I just wish we had taken her earlier.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I've heard that SAR and working dog people don't do rattlesnake aversion training because they don't want to do anything that could make their dog less confident about going into a working situation? Does anyone in SAR agree with this? 

No snakes here, but the porcupines are a scourge.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I know SAR folks out west who do aversion training. The main thing I have been told is the dog just runs over it and startles it and the handler is the one who usually gets bit. 
Honestly the timber rattler is the biggest fear and they are *mostly* in the mountains around rocks and when you see one there are often more. There are a bunch of them in Gorges State Park, by the way. 

Speak of the devil. I have lived in my neighborhood since 2008 and just got back from a walk. I have never seen a poisonous snake here. Lo and behold as I am walking I catch a glimps of something "jumping" and it was the head of a baby copperhead that had been run over by a car. Beau was completely oblivious as he is to animals. ...... we went and got the neighbor who finished the job with a shovel. It was, I guess, about 12 inches long and still had the yellow tip of the tail. I am surprised have not seen more because we are overrun with frogs and toads.

Another small brag on Beau. A neighbor was calling his dog who had bolted. Little schanuzer. Yep. He found Beau and did the charge and back off attack. We just stood there and hollered for his owner to come get him while he was alternately charging and backing off. Beau was amused. A lot of the little dogs in the 'hood want to take him on but only one is loose and I can keep that one away. (stupid little chi)


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

yuriy said:


> Well, the negative is that in many places of the US $300k can net you a nice house on several acres of land, but here that'll land you a shoebox-sized bachelor condo :smirk:. Still, I'm glad we don't have those poisonous buggers.


Haha we travel for work, but at home that is how much houses cost too  except that we still have rattlesnakes!  but now that I know it costs the same to live in vancouver you will be seeing us soon!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Had an interesting discussion at team meeting today.

Copperheads - not really a major concern even though that is the one most likely to bite a dog or one of us. [and in 12 years on the team a few dogs, but no person have been bit]

Timber Rattler (Canebrake) 

- Deadly BUT
-Generally non aggressive
-VERY loud warning Rattle
-First bite is often a dry bite and snake is good at controlling venom

Some are still debating the shots / aversion training etc.


----------



## tcass (Sep 26, 2014)

jocoyn said:


> I am in upstate SC and we have timber rattlers - don't really worry too much about the copperheads. Ours do hibernate. I don't know anybody that does the vaccination though I forgot to ask about it....... I do carry dexamethasone and injectable benedryl.


we live in southern maryland. i had a mutt that was scottie and shepherd mix, we think. he got bit by a copperhead but i didn't realize it until the next day when i went out and almost stepped on the dead snake. the dog became lethargic, drooled and was swollen around the lips/muzzle. i was going to take him to the vet the next day but the swelling went down and he was a lot better. **** snake was about 2.5 feet long and a couple of inches in diameter.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Most I know don't even fool with a vet for a copperhead. I would but many, no. Typically oral benedryl and crate rest.


----------



## tcass (Sep 26, 2014)

jocoyn said:


> Most I know don't even fool with a vet for a copperhead. I would but many, no. Typically oral benedryl and crate rest.


thanks, thats good to know for future reference just in case my 18 mo GSD ever decides to tangle with one.


----------



## RubenZ (Jan 15, 2016)

I prefer to just get lots of dogs trained in Snake Killing LOL!! You guys see this:


----------

